# Wireless not Working Compaq 621



## lucky_chouhan (Dec 27, 2011)

i guys using Compaq 621 laptop, winxp sp3,,,format and installed xp and reinstall all drivers but still wireless not working........and in my laptop keyboard the wireless button light is orange when it was working it colors is green...???


what should i do....also checked in BIOS too....


----------



## ArjunKiller (Dec 27, 2011)

Install the drivers from the manufacturers website. Format your PC with Windows 7 as it has better support for drivers.


----------



## CA50 (Dec 27, 2011)

@ArjunKiller, thats not a solution to OP's problem, its rather a generic statement.
FYI, OP have already installed Win Xp as OS with all the required drivers.

@OP, i think you should press that wifi key with the function key (Fn) combination. And what have you checked in the BIOS.

Check device manager, if your network card is listed there.


----------



## lucky_chouhan (Jan 2, 2012)

its works.....

disable LAN/WAN switching in BIOS.


----------



## sathvik (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: Wireless  not Working Compaq 621*

hey i am having compaq 621 with windows 7 installed.....the problem is my laptop's wireless is not working though i have changed  enabled option to lan/wlan option in bios and i have checked the device manager whether the device is working ...but it shows it works properly...laptop's wifi button color doesnt change it remains orange even though i pressed with the combination of function key and normal button pressing...plz SUGGEST ANSWERS TO MY PROBLEM....because i havent used wifi from 6 months


----------



## ArjunKiller (Feb 12, 2012)

see if the wifi adapter wire in the mobo is loose.. you can also try re-formatting since the drivers may be corrupt.


----------

